# #64 office band cocktail for BBs



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anyone have a favorite combination? I've been playing around with different combos, but none of them have been able to do more than dimple an Al soda can. the last one I tried was; 2 bands doubled, 2dbl, 2dbl, 1dbl, 1dbl, 1dbl, 1single(tied to the pouch).

I'd also like to hear about pouch dimensions. I was thinking either 1/2 or 3/8 width by ~1 1/2inches long.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

been a while since ive used #64s for b.b. shooting. when i did, i mostly just used one on each side. the pouch i use for shooting b.b.s is one i cut up myself from some kangaroo leather its size is 2 1/4 inches length and 5/8 inch wide . a key for shooting b.b.s is to use a light pouch. if you use a stiff or heavy pouch it will not shoot well, it will over power your bands and give you some occasional hand slap. itll be as if your trying to shoot the pouch instead of the b.b. maybe the pic will help on how i set it up.


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

I retried the above combo with a pouch I made from leather from a glove and I have gotten a bb to puncture one side of a can. I may step up the bands just a little by adding two doubled bands to each side.


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

The latest setup is putting "through and through" penetration on virgin cans. On cans that have been work hardened from marble impacts they leave distinct but unimpressive dimples. It seems as if these bands work better when cold. shooting them in cold temps seems to make them shoot faster.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice bands how many shots you getting before brakiing em ?


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

When you say BB's !

What size are we actually talking about, and what material ?

Thanks


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

Dannyparker said:


> Nice bands how many shots you getting before brakiing em ?


I only got about a hundred shots before the the singles on the pouch end started breaking. They seem to be getting abraded during shooting. I'm not terrible surprised though.


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> When you say BB's !
> 
> What size are we actually talking about, and what material ?
> 
> Thanks


I am shooting .177inch BBs made of steel, but I need to get some lead BB shot for loading shot shells, so I will probably try those too.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Ohh ok nice !!


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

How many bands do you use at the fork and how many at the pouch? I have used a combination of 4x2,3x3 then 1 set of two at the pouch. I have always suggested using liquid soap when not using the rubbers. Give them a light wipe over with the soap before storing, then wipe dry before using. I think you will find that this will prolong the life of your rubbers. Air will play havoc with rubber bands but the soap will keep the air from doing any damage. You can but try. I have done it since I was a kid back in the 30's. As for a pouch I use denim about 100mm long by 20 mm wide. Fold over the ends15 mm (You can glue them together if you like) before punching in the holes for the rubbers. It is surprising just how much air passes through the denim so as not to hold the rubbers back.

Moongalba


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

The best combo so far is the one in the picture. each side, from frame to pouch it's; 3 bands doubles(3d), 3d, 2d, 2d, 1(not folded). it is zippy but short lived. I'm not sure if the failure are from over working the singles, or abrasions. I want to try a cocktail of 3,2,1 as I think the singles would share more of the work with the doubles if they are not folded. I'm going to try this combo out ounce I get some better pouch material, and a leather punch.


----------

